# FL. Cur dogs (Updated)



## WolfPack (Jun 23, 2010)

A friend of mine has some real good FL. Cur dogs.  Mom and Dad are both FL. Curs and she just had some puppies too.  Dad is the one looking at the camera on airboat.  Check'em them out....some are bobtailed.  If you are interested, shoot me a pm for more information and I can put you in contact with him.  These dogs are for real and they hunt all over the state of Florida from Gainesville to Lake Okeechobee.


----------



## joeboared (Jun 24, 2010)

they look good


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 24, 2010)

yep they look good
if it is as hot there as it is here ya might want to change the rug out for a lil water in that pool


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 24, 2010)

then they would be florida pool doggies!  LOL


----------



## WolfPack (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW!  So far I have gotten 12 pm's from you'all requesting info about his pups!  They are good dogs!  When you talk to him, feel free to ask him about Troy....


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 9, 2010)

Fellas.....my friend Rich lost some numbers, so if you have not heard from him about his pups.......shoot me a pm and I will get you in touch with him.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are some good looking dogs.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 9, 2010)

i might have to get me one of those...from all the things i hear...they the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are the updated puppy pics of the FL. Cur pups my friend has.  Click here to view the link:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5231727#post5231727


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 21, 2010)

To view the pups, click the above link.


----------



## clickclick (Aug 21, 2010)

Good looking mom and pups. The dad looks real good. I have Cur and Pit mix.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 31, 2010)

He still has some pups left, to view them......click the link in post #9 above.


----------



## Hoghunter12 (Sep 23, 2010)

i was wondering how much he wanted for these pups? they are some good lookin dogs.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 23, 2010)

Sent u a pm.


----------



## tator697 (Sep 23, 2010)

hey man does he have any pups left. If so can i get his number or get him to call 18509513036.


----------

